# Looking for adult salcuta to adopt in California



## Big bear (Jul 28, 2018)

We are in Southern California and we are looking to adopt a large salcuta who will be loved and cared for we have a large Yard for them to roam freely so if anyone is looking to relocate your salcuta or you know of anyone let us know.


----------



## todebir (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello.
.
We have a 7-year-old male. We are searching for a good home. We live in the Santa Clarita Valley. Feel free to contact me for more information. [email protected]


----------



## Steven Stevens (Aug 28, 2018)

Big bear said:


> We are in Southern California and we are looking to adopt a large salcuta who will be loved and cared for we have a large Yard for them to roam freely so if anyone is looking to relocate your salcuta or you know of anyone let us know.


I have large Sulcata named Tait approximately 260+ lbs I have had him for over 15 yrs. Moving can't take him where I'm moving. He is currently in Riverside, CA on an acre of land. He's healthy, smart, and gets along with dogs. Great tortoise.


----------



## Big bear (Aug 28, 2018)

Steven Stevens said:


> I have large Sulcata named Tait approximately 260+ lbs I have had him for over 15 yrs. Moving can't take him where I'm moving. He is currently in Riverside, CA on an acre of land. He's healthy, smart, and gets along with dogs. Great tortoise.


Can you please email me or text me pictures of him


Steven Stevens said:


> I have large Sulcata named Tait approximately 260+ lbs I have had him for over 15 yrs. Moving can't take him where I'm moving. He is currently in Riverside, CA on an acre of land. He's healthy, smart, and gets along with dogs. Great tortoise.





Steven Stevens said:


> I have large Sulcata named Tait approximately 260+ lbs I have had him for over 15 yrs. Moving can't take him where I'm moving. He is currently in Riverside, CA on an acre of land. He's healthy, smart, and gets along with dogs. Great tortoise


----------



## Big bear (Aug 28, 2018)

Can you send me pictures to me at [email protected] or text me at 626 594 8495 thank you.


----------



## Big bear (Aug 30, 2018)

Big bear said:


> Can you send me pictures to me at [email protected] or text me at 626 594 8495 thank you.


----------



## Debbie S (Oct 2, 2018)

Have you adopted yet? I have an adult male, about 15 years old that I am looking for a good home. He comes with a night box.


----------



## Big bear (Oct 2, 2018)

Debbie S said:


> Have you adopted yet? I have an adult male, about 15 years old that I am looking for a good home. He comes with a night box.


Yes I have but my friend is looking for another tortoise . Where do you live


----------



## Debbie S (Oct 2, 2018)

Laguna Niguel


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a very large sulcata female named Sunflower. I am in Fullerton.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have four tortoises I am looking to find homes for. I am in Fullerton, CA. Near Disneyland.


----------



## Big bear (Nov 5, 2018)

Agent99 said:


> I have a very large sulcata female named Sunflower. I am in Fullerton.


I am very much interested in sunflower how soon can we pick her up i live in west covina not far from you. 626 594 8495 text me please


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 5, 2018)

Big bear said:


> I am very much interested in sunflower how soon can we pick her up i live in west covina not far from you. 626 594 8495 text me please



I texted you.


----------

